# Custom Gas Tank



## bud poe (Jan 19, 2012)

Some pics of a tank I made for a friend's 1950's Monark Firestone Super Cruiser.  He outfitted it with a chinese 2 stroke kit...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2012)

Bud!!!!!! ...you been holding out on us!  Super Workmanship!!!!!


----------



## bud poe (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Bri!  That was my first functional tank and it was fun learning to silver soldier the brass fitting onto the bottom of the tank.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 22, 2012)

looks great! those old Monarks are great frames for motored bikes.

here's one i did in copper:


----------



## bud poe (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool!  I haven't seen you around here in a while but I've seen pics of this one before, nice work!
What is the process you use for copper, is it brazing?  How difficult is it and what gauge do you use?


----------

